# So I have this Magic Lantern...



## Brian Monk (Jun 13, 2011)

It is comparable to awarded clones (NS 10, NSV 9.8).

I noticed that M.L. has only 17 offspring. Why so few? Is it a difficlt breeder? Are the offspring difficult or not any good? Just wondering...


----------



## Ernie (Jun 13, 2011)

I've asked myself this same thing many times. I'd remake every decent micranthum hybrid with Magic Lantern if I had my way. Seems like a no brainer, so I'd imagine some has tried many of these, like

Magic Lantern X bellatulum (and every other bachy)
ML X roths (come to think of it, I think this is registered. Somerwind or something?)
ML X malipoense
ML X pick a cochlo
ML X armeniacum
ML X emersonii
ML X you get the point


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 13, 2011)

Well, it's only been around for 21 years! oke:


----------



## Brian Monk (Jun 13, 2011)

I was thinking about using Po Tree. I know it sounds completel off-the-wall, but the idea is intriguing. The I am hoping for a large, round, cream-colored flower presented on very tall stems and a fairly compact plant. Of course, the problemis I have only one ML flower to shoot at. Missing means missing for the entire year.


----------



## Ernie (Jun 14, 2011)

Interesting vision. So you'd have a green complex onto malipoense onto ML. I can see this turning out many different ways. Certainly speculative that it'll take and that it'll be as nice as one would hope.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 14, 2011)

Good Luck.


----------



## Brian Monk (Jun 14, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Good Luck.




HA!!!!!!!!!:rollhappy:

Fortune favors the bold ... or just the lucky.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 14, 2011)

and punishes the foolish!


----------



## Brian Monk (Jun 15, 2011)

Put Glitter Gulch on it


----------



## paphreek (Jun 15, 2011)

Brian Monk said:


> Put Glitter Gulch on it




I hope it takes! Do you have a picture of your Glitter Gulch to share?


----------



## Brian Monk (Jun 19, 2011)

Somewhere, I have photos of GG.


----------



## tenman (Jul 4, 2011)

Why ML? Has anyone done anything with Kevin Porter? What would it do with, say, roth, or even better, a nice dark gardineri/wilhelminae?


----------



## Pete (Jul 4, 2011)

hard enough to get a good KP in its own right. that hybrid itself is intersectional, so going on future generations with other sections will be tougher and tougher to get A) good fertility B) plants that will actually bloom C)plants that will bloom with decent/not deformed flowers. 
at least ML is an easy growing consistant hybrid made of species in the same section


----------

